
Bay Area Housing Hack Guide - imslavko
http://info.meteor.com/blog/housing-hack-guide
======
dfischer
This... is an odd post on Meteor's blog. Cool, I guess?

------
leyla589
Cool! This is a super awesome guide. Wish I had this when I was looking for an
apt. in SF...

